# costa blanca or costa del sol?



## bella73

Hi My name is Isabella,
I am looking to move to spain from Australia I will rent for 6 mths or so then buy once I'm sure of the area. I need help with where to start Costa del sol or Costa Blanca? I'm 35, single and I have a 9 yr old boy where do you think would suit?
Any suggestions please!!!


----------



## SteveHall

One of those impossible to answer questions. I have lived in both and written about both. If you want to be near an airport with direct flights to New York or to be able to pop down to Gibraltar then the Costa del Sol is your answer. If you want your child eductaed in valenciano then go to the north of Alicante. How do we know where will suit? One man's meat is another man's poison so you are absolutely doing the right thing in coming over to have a look. If you want any help to specific questions please do not hesitate to shout. 

Rule of thumb - house prices on the Costa del Sol are more expensive so you should get more for your money on the south Costa Blanca. That may or not be important, What IS important is that you think about your son's education above everything. If you have the money then the very best private schools on the Costa del Sol have impressive results and put anything in Costa Blanca south to shame. 

One thing you should be doing in the meantime is learning as much Spanish as you possibly can.


----------



## bella73

SteveHall said:


> One of those impossible to answer questions. I have lived in both and written about both. If you want to be near an airport with direct flights to New York or to be able to pop down to Gibraltar then the Costa del Sol is your answer. If you want your child eductaed in valenciano then go to the north of Alicante. How do we know where will suit? One man's meat is another man's poison so you are absolutely doing the right thing in coming over to have a look. If you want any help to specific questions please do not hesitate to shout.
> 
> Rule of thumb - house prices on the Costa del Sol are more expensive so you should get more for your money on the south Costa Blanca. That may or not be important, What IS important is that you think about your son's education above everything. If you have the money then the very best private schools on the Costa del Sol have impressive results and put anything in Costa Blanca south to shame.
> 
> One thing you should be doing in the meantime is learning as much Spanish as you possibly can.


Thanks Steve 
You have given me some food for thought!!!
Education is definitely of importance I was looking at
- Aloha College in Malaga,
-English International College Marbella,

- Newton College near Alicante, 
-Xabia International College in Javea 
-Elian’s British School in La Nucia 
Any tips?


----------



## SunnySpain

bella73 said:


> Hi My name is Isabella,
> I am looking to move to spain from Australia I will rent for 6 mths or so then buy once I'm sure of the area. I need help with where to start Costa del sol or Costa Blanca? I'm 35, single and I have a 9 yr old boy where do you think would suit?
> Any suggestions please!!!



Hi Isabella,

35 and single with a 9 year old - try Sitges


----------



## crookesey

Well Isobella, I know both areas very well but on balance I prefer the Northern Costa Blanca, it is very pretty, has lovely bays and coves and a quiet coast road. I am talking about the Bennisa coast between La Fustera and Moraira. I am not an inland person and stay on a hillside overlooking the sea. The main road is very good as is the motorway, I have no idea about the schools.

The Costa Del Sol has that awful death road that you are forced to use every time you want to buy anything, the motorway is very good though. We stay beach front and never visit the larger towns. It's full of English/Irish pubs that are generally used by the local English Jack the lads. Also it is very built up, there are even apartments with balconies overlooking the motorway. We spend our time walking for miles on the natural beach and using the Spanish owned beach front cafes.

We now have our agent looking into the possible purchase of our retirement home in La Fustera where there is a good mix of Spanish, English, Dutch, Germans etc; The villas are generally bigger than on the del sol and are built on large clearings in a pine forest, many with magnificent sea views as they are on a mountain side but only a few minuets drive from the shops.

So there you have it, the very best of luck to you.


----------



## bella73

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Isabella,
> 
> 35 and single with a 9 year old - try Sitges


I hadn't been looking at sitges as I was told it was prodominently a gay area was I wrong about this?


----------



## Burriana Babs

Well I personally find the East Costa del Sol is a great place to live. We use the motorway when taveling as far as Malaga and never have seen a problem. The death road that was spoken of has been a problem for motorcycles. But I have never seen an accident in the 3 years I have lived here. But like most highways if you follow the road safety rules and not speed on curves (duh) then things should be fine. I have traveled the so called death road many a time and never seen or had a problem. Yes it is curvie but drive appropriately. 

My definate choice after tavelsing all the Costas for many years is the Eastern Costa del Sol, meaning east of Malage.


----------



## bella73

Burriana Babs said:


> Well I personally find the East Costa del Sol is a great place to live. We use the motorway when taveling as far as Malaga and never have seen a problem. The death road that was spoken of has been a problem for motorcycles. But I have never seen an accident in the 3 years I have lived here. But like most highways if you follow the road safety rules and not speed on curves (duh) then things should be fine. I have traveled the so called death road many a time and never seen or had a problem. Yes it is curvie but drive appropriately.
> 
> My definate choice after tavelsing all the Costas for many years is the Eastern Costa del Sol, meaning east of Malage.


Thanks for the reply
Driving does not seem to worry me its more the schools, weather, jobs, shops, facilities and social life 
Take care Isabella


----------



## jojo

Burriana Babs said:


> Well I personally find the East Costa del Sol is a great place to live. We use the motorway when taveling as far as Malaga and never have seen a problem. The death road that was spoken of has been a problem for motorcycles. But I have never seen an accident in the 3 years I have lived here. But like most highways if you follow the road safety rules and not speed on curves (duh) then things should be fine. I have traveled the so called death road many a time and never seen or had a problem. Yes it is curvie but drive appropriately.
> 
> My definate choice after tavelsing all the Costas for many years is the Eastern Costa del Sol, meaning east of Malage.


I've never understood why its called that, its no different from any other Spanish motorway in my opinion. However, I sadly was witness to a major accident a few months ago involving a coach and a 4WD with 19 people killed. We were held up there for 4 hours

Jo


----------



## crookesey

jojo said:


> I've never understood why its called that, its no different from any other Spanish motorway in my opinion. However, I sadly was witness to a major accident a few months ago involving a coach and a 4WD with 19 people killed. We were held up there for 4 hours
> 
> Jo


We were over when it happened, frightening. It's the coastal road that I refered to not the motorway that I said was good, we once saw an eleven car pile up with four on fire at Calahonda. It's all the Cambio de Sentido's that scare me, you wait and wait for a gap to appear only to find someone appear out of nowhere attempting to break the world land speed record.

However the Cambio de Sentido's have saved the lives of countless folk who prior to them being built used to leg it accross the road with their kids, lilos and cool boxes. Body bags at the side of the road were a common sight, hence 'death road'. Give me a quiet winding coast road any day, I often take a walk at the side of the Bennisa coast road without any fear of being mown down, but I suppose it's everyone to their own.


----------



## SunnySpain

bella73 said:


> I hadn't been looking at sitges as I was told it was prodominently a gay area was I wrong about this?



Hi Isabella,

Yes you are correct, Sitges is big time gay and lesbian, but its one of the most beautiful places in Spain and the beaches are top banana. Seriously, if you have never made the trip, then you should - lol


----------



## SteveHall

Crookesy, I think that you are being VERY subjective. 

La Fustera is a tiny area with HIGH prices and HIGH crime rates. If you want (or don't want!) Brit bars what about Benidorm 30 kms down the road from Benissa? 

Moraira is a small town - very pretty with some nice bars and restauants but Benissa is nothing special is it? 

Isabella, schools. 

Xàbia college is well-established in a small but growing town Jávea/Xàbia. It has impressive extra-curriculum activities. 

La Nucia - just minutes out of Benidorm which may or may not be your idea of heaven. There are growing expat communities nearby in Finestrat, La Nucia and even Relleu.

Alicante - a strange one. Has a big catchment area and probably the best one on the Southern Costa Blanca. Alicante is a big city 289,000 with a very small European expat population. PLenty nearby though!! 

The two Costa del Sol choices have both superb academic records 

All these come at a price. 


PS The N340 is IMHO no worse than the N332 (especially south of Alicante) and the coach accident was as the result of a drunk Spanish driver whose drink-driving crossed the lives of the Finnish tourists. It was not the fault of any Spanish road system.


----------



## SunnySpain

SteveHall said:


> PS The N340 is IMHO no worse than the N332 (especially south of Alicante) and the coach accident was as the result of a drunk Spanish driver whose drink-driving crossed the lives of the Finnish tourists. It was not the fault of any Spanish road system.


Thats fair enough, but apart from the roads, 
what have the romans ever done for us ?


----------



## SteveHall

Classic, SunnySpain!! Great question!!


----------



## crookesey

SteveHall said:


> Crookesy, I think that you are being VERY subjective.
> 
> La Fustera is a tiny area with HIGH prices and HIGH crime rates. If you want (or don't want!) Brit bars what about Benidorm 30 kms down the road from Benissa?
> 
> Moraira is a small town - very pretty with some nice bars and restauants but Benissa is nothing special is it?
> 
> Isabella, schools.
> 
> Xàbia college is well-established in a small but growing town Jávea/Xàbia. It has impressive extra-curriculum activities.
> 
> La Nucia - just minutes out of Benidorm which may or may not be your idea of heaven. There are growing expat communities nearby in Finestrat, La Nucia and even Relleu.
> 
> Alicante - a strange one. Has a big catchment area and probably the best one on the Southern Costa Blanca. Alicante is a big city 289,000 with a very small European expat population. PLenty nearby though!!
> 
> The two Costa del Sol choices have both superb academic records
> 
> All these come at a price.
> 
> 
> PS The N340 is IMHO no worse than the N332 (especially south of Alicante) and the coach accident was as the result of a drunk Spanish driver whose drink-driving crossed the lives of the Finnish tourists. It was not the fault of any Spanish road system.


Well that's told me hasn't it? As for me being 'VERY subjective' La Fustera actually exists and is not a figment of my imagination. 'HIGH crime rates' really, I would love to see the figures, but as I have only been going there for some 30 years what would I know? Benidorm is obviously a lower crime area, you can tell by the chav and jack the lad population.

I have found a very nice 5 bed, three bath villa in La Fustera with a pool and large garden for a commensurate asking price of 345,000 euros, is that what you call expensive? What Bennisa has got to do with things I don't know, I'm not that keen on Pedreguer and Gata de Gorgos either but it doesn't put me off La Fustera and Moraira, with the lovely quiet coast road.

My opinions are honest ones, you might like Benidorm, I don't. We ruled out the del sol because the only place that we would like to live is Benalmadena Pueblo but we want to be walking distance from the coast. We are both in our 60's and like small quiet places, but having said that we did when we were in our 30's, hence us living on the edge of the Peak District National Park.


----------



## SteveHall

crookesey said:


> Well that's told me hasn't it? As for me being 'VERY subjective' La Fustera actually exists and is not a figment of my imagination. 'HIGH crime rates' really, I would love to see the figures, but as I have only been going there for some 30 years what would I know? Benidorm is obviously a lower crime area, you can tell by the chav and jack the lad population.
> 
> **I meant that you were talking about a few kms of coastline on Spain's huge coast. Yes, crime exists there. I was at various time press liasion officer for the Neighbourhood Watch and I spent too many mornings meeting up at Pepe La Sal before going on to install alarms or offer Crime Prevention advice. It IS a nice area BUT it is only a very small one. You have been going there nearly as long as I have - glad to see we both like it. Some interesting figures re crime by UK tourists in Spain in the Times last week. The Brit Abroad is far more likely to have his passport stolen than end up in trouble with the police and get arrested.
> 
> 
> I have found a very nice 5 bed, three bath villa in La Fustera with a pool and large garden for a commensurate asking price of 345,000 euros, is that what you call expensive? What Bennisa has got to do with things I don't know, I'm not that keen on Pedreguer and Gata de Gorgos either but it doesn't put me off La Fustera and Moraira, with the lovely quiet coast road.
> 
> **That seems very good value - enjoy! What has Benissa (sic) got to do with it?
> La Fustera is part of the Benissa municipality!!!
> 
> My opinions are honest ones, you might like Benidorm, I don't. We ruled out the del sol because the only place that we would like to live is Benalmadena Pueblo but we want to be walking distance from the coast. We are both in our 60's and like small quiet places, but having said that we did when we were in our 30's, hence us living on the edge of the Peak District National Park.


*NOWHERE have I said I like Benidorm. I guess I don't go there more than 2/3 times per year. That said, I have friends in their 50s who come with their parents every winter for at least 6/8 weeks and LOVE the place. They have been coming for years and can't get enough of the 1 euro breakfast and free bingo evey afternoon. 

PS You might like this 
Web Oficial del Ayuntamiento de Benissa (Alicante)


----------



## crookesey

SteveHall said:


> *NOWHERE have I said I like Benidorm. I guess I don't go there more than 2/3 times per year. That said, I have friends in their 50s who come with their parents every winter for at least 6/8 weeks and LOVE the place. They have been coming for years and can't get enough of the 1 euro breakfast and free bingo evey afternoon.
> 
> PS You might like this
> Web Oficial del Ayuntamiento de Benissa (Alicante)


Hi Steve,

I know that La Fustera is part of Bennisa but I don't have to visit the town do I? The average Brit abroad forgets the safety precautions that they take back home, why carry their passports and loads of cash and cards when they go out? it beats me.

I'm quite good at spotting scum bags and have found very few in La Fustera and Moraira, times were that Calpe was a sleepy little place but not anymore. It's a mini Benidorm these days but as with Benidorm it serves a section of folk that want different things to me.

You are going back a few years in thinking it to be expensive, the del sol overtook it and lapped it, the only mega expensive place is on the hillside overlooking the bay in El Portet. I can't bring myself to look inland, I want the sea close by, but not with miles of sunbeds on it. 

So there you have it in the style of Victor Meldrew. 

Regards

Dave


----------



## SteveHall

Glad you like it - always seemed a quite charming place to me.


----------



## bella73

SteveHall said:


> Crookesy, I think that you are being VERY subjective.
> 
> La Fustera is a tiny area with HIGH prices and HIGH crime rates. If you want (or don't want!) Brit bars what about Benidorm 30 kms down the road from Benissa?
> 
> Moraira is a small town - very pretty with some nice bars and restauants but Benissa is nothing special is it?
> 
> Isabella, schools.
> 
> Xàbia college is well-established in a small but growing town Jávea/Xàbia. It has impressive extra-curriculum activities.
> 
> La Nucia - just minutes out of Benidorm which may or may not be your idea of heaven. There are growing expat communities nearby in Finestrat, La Nucia and even Relleu.
> 
> Alicante - a strange one. Has a big catchment area and probably the best one on the Southern Costa Blanca. Alicante is a big city 289,000 with a very small European expat population. PLenty nearby though!!
> 
> The two Costa del Sol choices have both superb academic records
> 
> All these come at a price.
> 
> 
> PS The N340 is IMHO no worse than the N332 (especially south of Alicante) and the coach accident was as the result of a drunk Spanish driver whose drink-driving crossed the lives of the Finnish tourists. It was not the fault of any Spanish road system.


Hi again,
Thanks for all the info this is great, after some thought I am considering spending 3 mths in Benidorm and use it as a base to check out Costa Blanca and 3 mths in Torremolinos for Costa Del Sol. I need to find out what area would be best for my age group I'd like a safe area not to rowdy but not an area that is prodonamently retired as I would like to live near people of my own age and ofcourse children that my son can play with. Any tips on places to try and those not to would be great!!!
Also after reading some other threads some people seem to think that for the children of primary age should go to the local state school as they will pick the language up quickly and integrate better. What do you think?
Thanks again Bella


----------



## dizzy

bella73 said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for all the info this is great, after some thought I am considering spending 3 mths in Benidorm and use it as a base to check out Costa Blanca and 3 mths in Torremolinos for Costa Del Sol. I need to find out what area would be best for my age group I'd like a safe area not to rowdy but not an area that is prodonamently retired as I would like to live near people of my own age and ofcourse children that my son can play with. Any tips on places to try and those not to would be great!!!
> Also after reading some other threads some people seem to think that for the children of primary age should go to the local state school as they will pick the language up quickly and integrate better. What do you think?
> Thanks again Bella


Hey Bella, I am also from Australia. Arrived here 6 weeks ago and have an 11year old son. We are 50km north of Barcelona - so no where near where you are looking but I can answer the schooling question. I have found that my son is better integrating by attending local public school which is not free but close to it. However, becareful to interview the school regarding their ability to assist your child with language barriers in the first few months. We did this with my son and the school has been most helpful making sure that the class teacher can speak english as well and giving him additional lessons in the local language when the other children are doing their english lessons or similar. Without this the kids are in danger of overload and melt down. It is a big deal for the kids at first to change schools and language and they need a lot of support in the beginning. After 6 weeks my son is beginning to understand the lessons being given in Catalan and as a family we are also attending language classes together out side of school. 

Can I ask what is bringing you to spain? and where in Oz are you from? Do you have friends or family here to help you? Do you have any languages?

If you are interested I can PM you a great spanish language package to help you along. 

Good Luck and by the way - are you set on the coastal areas or would you consider some inland areas also. I am in the Montseny National Park and we love it here. It is so beautiful.

Dizzy


----------



## SteveHall

bella73 said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for all the info this is great, after some thought I am considering spending 3 mths in Benidorm and use it as a base to check out Costa Blanca and 3 mths in Torremolinos for Costa Del Sol. I need to find out what area would be best for my age group I'd like a safe area not to rowdy but not an area that is prodonamently retired as I would like to live near people of my own age and ofcourse children that my son can play with. Any tips on places to try and those not to would be great!!!
> Also after reading some other threads some people seem to think that for the children of primary age should go to the local state school as they will pick the language up quickly and integrate better. What do you think?
> Thanks again Bella


MAD!! Quite mad!! Sorry to be so blunt but with children do you REALLY want to put them through any extra turmoil and yet more changes in schools friends than you need? I know both Benidorm and Torremolinos reasonably well over many years and they are indeed similar places. I see no reason to think that if you like one you won't like the other and vice versa. I have lived on both coasts - neither are "rowdy" (at least not at times when children should be out) and even then there are only a couple of small areas which I would describe as off limits. Neither towns are predominantly retired (Torrevieja, Camposol are) What will make it or break it is whether you make great "friends" in either/both towns. Even just living a few blocks away you could find a completely different circle of friends. 
If you were saying I cannot decide between Rute and Torremolinos or Barcelona and Benidorm then there may be some milage in what you are suggesting. What you are doing is swapping one town with 
+big expat population
+big tourist numbers 
+by the sea with great mountain ranges behind you
+similar size
+well-communicated (awful Spanish translation)
+no decent football club !!
+near airport
+with railway 
+great climate 
+ big English-speaking infrastructure
+you can "survive" at least initially without Spanish
+ little chance of well-paid employment for you
for another simialr city


State school every time at that age if you are SERIOUS about living in Spain after they finish university. Fee-paying schools with international curriculum if you are SURE they will be going back to the UK .... but then don't complain that the children don't integrate with the local children in the street! 

The reality is that as nobody knows what will happen so far off you pays your money and takes your chance. Both my ex-wives and father were school teachers/headmasters so I have an interest in this subject. There is much written about it in Expat portal, living in Spain, retiring in Spain. | thisisspain.info Much is NOT pretty, 

It's never going to be an easy decision but I wish you every success. 
Keep shooting the questions

Steve


----------

